
The Swiss Army knife for getting overwhelmed less - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/5c7d1b06-1128-4e28-af28-ed07b94a2335
======
laybak
As a founder, I often have moments where I feel doubts and other overwhelming
sensations.

This post is an ongoing collection of actionable tactics that I have curated
from both my own personal experience and conversations with many others.

I will keep updating and adding to it. Any suggestions from the community are
welcomed! :)

Hope this can serve as a quick reference for others too, the next time you
feel overwhelmed.

This shit is hard. And you are not alone.

